# Electric start on Tecumseh HMSK 80-110 not engaging



## Jimea

The 3rd time that I used the 110V electric start on my MTD snowblower, it failed to engage the flywheel. No grinding or scary noise, it just whirled without engaging. This was about 6 years ago, but since it was so easy to start with the rope, I just never bothered to fix it. NOW, medical issues make it necessary to get this repaired. The Technician's Handbook reads:
_A strong magnetic force is produced by the electrical current
running through the armature windings. The armature magnetism repels the magnetism produced by the permanent field magnets of the electric starter. The *repelling magnetic forces* cause the armature to rotate, moving the drive pinion laterally on the splined armature shaft, meshing the starter pinion gear with the flywheel ring gear. 
_​This "repelling magnetic forces" is perhaps the problem and not that the teeth are stripped from the starter pinion gear.
Can this starter be repaired or should I just replace it?
thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Shryp

I would look through these videos and then dismount the starter from your engine.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tecumseh+starter

The most likely cause is dirt / grease and rust on the shaft for the starter gear. Once it binds up it will no longer pop out to engage the flywheel. You will just need to clean it and oil it. The electrical and magnetic stuff is just to spin the starter. The gear actually pops out from centrifugal force and a small spring returns it.

Another possibility is the plastic gear itself has been damaged and will need replaced. Replacement gears can be had for around $10-$15.

This video here will show how they work.


----------



## Jimea

*Thanks*

Wow, I should have pursued this years ago. Will get this starter removed and serviced just as soon as it warms up a bit. 
Thanks ever so much
Jim


----------



## Motor City

I had alot of the Tecumseh 5hp starter gears stick. I usually take it off and plug it in and shoot some WD40 on the shaft, to clean and free up. And then put some Slyde Glyde on the shaft and the spiral teeth, to keep it freed up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Jimea

Besides "us" here on SBF you can also use youtube to your advantage in researching your machines issues. Donnyboy73 has a channel with everything you ever wanted to know about small engine equipment, one of the best ! 

.


----------



## contender

JIMEA------ I have a working 110v starter, that came off a MTD built, with a 8 hp Tecumseh motor.


In the Kitchener area, if you are interested.......


----------



## Jimea

Wow, was I ever WRONG in my initial post. This machine is 14 years old, not 6 or 7. The gear teeth on the starter are toast, and the starter no longer runs - it is Dead. 
So, I looked at a lot of the suggested videos and they are Great. I removed the starter and found out is was toast and ordered a "new" aftermarket starter on Ebay. I was elated when the starter arrived and looked Exactly like the original.
BUT when I tried to install it would not slide under the top bracket screws. It just wouldn't get close enough to the engine to slide up under the bolts. When I compare the brackets on the original and the "new" starter, they are spaced exactly and as best that I can eyeball, the bend around the starters the same - but hard to tell if they are EXACT.
The OEM starter is a 37000 which supersedes forward to a 5898N (as nearly as I can determine) and the 5898N is the model of the replacement, and appears to be nearly an exact copy. Except the shaft with the rubber boot, on the new one appears to be a little thinner, but the lengths are the same (pic attached) and the gear diameter is the same.
When I look at Reviews of this replacement starter at Amazon, there are several that complain about not being able to install the new starter because it wouldn't fit. A couple of the reviews said they finally solved the problem by bending the bracket on the starter or changing the upper mounting bolts on the engine, but nothing that made sense to me. One guy mentioned removing the fuel tank to get it to fit.
The orginal starter slips easily into place, but NOT the replacement.
I am at a loss to understand the problem but thought I ask here if anyone might have a suggestion before I suffer return freight & possible restocking charges and still end up without a working starter.
Thanks for any thoughts.
Jim


----------



## vinnycom

1st test starter b4 installing, yes it can be done but it is scary when doing it the first time when not bolted down, hold it tight or give it plenty of room for movement preferably on ground on plywood.

ur going to have to figure out why it doesnt fit visually, its hitting something or not lining up, determine what that is. my guess is the bracket for the hold down bolts are at a slightly different angle but that should be visible when trying to determine why its not fitting in.
new one looks slightly smaller btw.


----------



## Jimea

Thanks, and I HAVE bench tested the new starter and it runs - LOTS of torque!
You write, "my guess is the bracket for the hold down bolts are at a slightly different angle" - probably correct but I just can not SEE the difference and can't see Where it is hitting something. May need to pull the fuel tank to get a better view.


----------



## Jackmels

Remove the Fuel Tank for Better Access. Then Remove the 2 Top "Shoulder Bolts". The Starter Should Slide Right in. Then Replace the 2 Top Bolts with the Starter in Place. Then Replace the lower Bolts, Fuel Tank. and Switch screws. Done! You Should Use Locktite on the Bolts.


----------



## Jimea

Thanks, That is the way I was kinda seeing it........ just hoping to avoid removing the tank.
Oh well, tomorrow is supposed to be warmer.
much obliged


----------



## Dannoman

Removing the tank is not a biggie. Just make sure you carefully remove the fuel line or you can tear your gas line and get a new problem to solve. Also use Locktite. I didn't on my last starter and it snapped off at one of the lower bolt tabs.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Remove the flywheel housing, you don't need it, now you have a view of everything including when you engage it if you get that far.


----------



## Jimea

I'll keep that in mind. Yay - these are the *ideas* that may solve my problem.


----------



## vinnycom

fuel tank is easier to remove than the starter, 2 screws and a 1 fuel connection, done. maybe have some 1/4" i.d. fuel line just in case old one is breaks due to age. fuel tank might be in the way if installing starter so its a no brainer to remove it if thats the case.


----------



## Jimea

Yay!! Thank you all for your help & suggestions - WE WON!
After removing the fuel tank, I was able to (with a little force & jiggle) slip the starter into place and screw in the bolts with a thread locker. Put the fuel tank back on and starter worked great. 
The lower bolts that came with the replacement starter were metric so I had to go buy an open end 10mm wrench. 
THANK YOU All again.
Jim


----------



## Tony

contender said:


> JIMEA------ I have a working 110v starter, that came off a MTD built, with a 8 hp Tecumseh motor.
> 
> 
> In the Kitchener area, if you are interested.......


Hi there contender, if you still have that Tecumseh starter, I would be happy to take it off your hands. Let me know how much you would sell it for? I am new to the forum, wanted to say thanks for all the tips


----------



## contender

Tony, where are you located? shoot me a PM if you want.....


----------

